# How is this build?



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14584648

Hopefully will have enough money by the end of September.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The link doesn't work, you need to make it a public wishlist methinks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In the meantime, I suggest you look at this and compare to your build


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting each items name and a link to each item makes it a lot easier for us to help.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Acer X193W+BD Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009127

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372

EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 ... - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

G.SKILL PI Black 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231209

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218

LITE-ON Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model iHDS118-04 - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106276

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32-bit for System Builders - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

$966.39


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The link AND the name of the part would be appreciated. Just to save us a lot of clicking.  EDIT: Thanks. 

Looks like a very solid build, just one major thing I'd change. In order to make use of a full 4GB or more of RAM you need to have a 64-bit operating system. 32-bit OSs will only show ~3.25GB, maximum. 64-bit Vista costs the same as the 32-bit version and there is virtually no performance or features difference between them. Personally I would recommend downloading Windows 7 RC 64-bit, it's basically Windows Vista with a few under-the-hood tweaks and an updated user interface, I didn't like the changes to the UI and several of my programs got messed up when I switched and then tried to roll back, but if you're putting this on a brand new computer you won't have to worry about that. The Windows 7 RC is free to use until March 2010, when you have to pay whatever retail price is then or your computer will shut itself off. I figure being able to shave off $100 now so you can pay $100-120 later on is a good deal since you can use the temporary savings to do things like up the CPU to an E8500, or treat yourself to dinner.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> The link AND the name of the part would be appreciated. Just to save us a lot of clicking.  EDIT: Thanks.
> 
> Looks like a very solid build, just one major thing I'd change. In order to make use of a full 4GB or more of RAM you need to have a 64-bit operating system. 32-bit OSs will only show ~3.25GB, maximum. 64-bit Vista costs the same as the 32-bit version and there is virtually no performance or features difference between them. Personally I would recommend downloading Windows 7 RC 64-bit, it's basically Windows Vista with a few under-the-hood tweaks and an updated user interface, I didn't like the changes to the UI and several of my programs got messed up when I switched and then tried to roll back, but if you're putting this on a brand new computer you won't have to worry about that. The Windows 7 RC is free to use until March 2010, when you have to pay whatever retail price is then or your computer will shut itself off. I figure being able to shave off $100 now so you can pay $100-120 later on is a good deal since you can use the temporary savings to do things like up the CPU to an E8500, or treat yourself to dinner.


Download ends in August, wont be building till September or October.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can download it now and install it whenever you want to


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would go with a WD Black Series Hdd-- 32MB Cache and a 5 yr. warranty.
Go with Windows 7 RC and put the savings toward the E8500. I'm not that fond of the 64Bit but that's your choice.
I would go with this RAM and save a few more dollars. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122
The Zalman CPU cooler is a nicety but not a necessity. The stock Intel coolers work fine and allow for a bit of OC'ing.
Either way, you have a nice build.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> I would go with a WD Black Series Hdd-- 32MB Cache and a 5 yr. warranty.
> Go with Windows 7 RC and put the savings toward the E8500. I'm not that fond of the 64Bit but that's your choice.
> I would go with this RAM and save a few more dollars.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122
> ...


Can you post a link to that hdd.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICED

Pick to suit your needs and budget.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

How hard would it be to upgrade to windows 7 after I use the RC. And for how much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apoligies for not pposting a link to the WD Hdd and thanks to Phædrus2401 for posting it.

For more info on installing the full final version of 7, you could ask on the Window 7 forum: http://www.sevenforums.com/

Windows 7 pricing: http://www.microsoftstore.com/s/windows7?WT.mc_id=pointitsem_win7_buy&WT.srch=1


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

What version of windows 7 is the rc? Just home premium or what?

Any other changes I should make?:

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14584648


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Can I use a VGA monitor with the computer to save me some more money for a little while. And just buy a new one later?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Vrait said:


> What version of windows 7 is the rc? Just home premium or what?
> 
> Any other changes I should make?:
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14584648


Ultimate


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes, you can use VGA.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok great, brings the price down to $720. How much is shipping about?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It should show up on the order page, it probably shouldn't put the price over $750, maybe $780 at most. Shipping for most parts is free, but they charge for cases and monitors because of the bulk.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

How hard is it to replace the PSU after I build the computer? Would I need to remove every single piece off and then put them back in or what?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope, just unplug the PSU from everything, stick a new one in, and rewire. You'll see what I mean when you put it all together.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Would multiple gpu cards like the 295 work with the motherboard. (I know I would need a more powerful psu of course.)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

EDIT: Gah, sorry. A dual GPU card will work just fine, it's a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot so there should be no bandwidth issues. However unless you have a 24" or greater monitor and are going to be playing the latest games on maximum settings the GTX295 will be way overkill for your system.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> No, you only have one PCIe x16 slot, so unless you wanted to put in a low end PCI graphics card you can only use one GPU.


I thought they still only take up one slot though?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, read my edit, I thought you meant two separate cards.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Just thinking of possible upgrades for the future.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Do I actually have to burn the Widows 7 iso on to a disc, or can I just copy and paste it onto one?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have to burn from an image . .


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


Thanks. Building is starting to seem less and less daunting. Can't wait. Don't think I will have any more questions till maybe in a few weeks.

Do I burn it to a CD or a DVD?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think it will fit on a CD, so DVD.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I don't think it will fit on a CD, so DVD.


Didn't think of that haha.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Will I have to mess with bios at all?


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

God I hate MasterCard, went to order something off of Newegg and couldn't. All because of the stupid MasterCard Securecard crap. I couldn't reset my password for it or anything. It wouldn't accept my card info( zip, expiration, ect) to reset it.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Please close this.


----------

